
An equation for happiness - hliyan
https://medium.com/@h_liyan/an-equation-for-happiness-71f5b9a22836
======
deytempo
There’s also other things that tie into this like knowing what to want. Many
people will find that most of the things they think they want do not bring
them happiness once they have them. They had some work left to do on solving
for the denominator as well

